# Please discern between ATI HD56xx and 57xx!



## Naki (Apr 28, 2011)

On my laptop, CPU-Z shows the exact model of my Mobile ATI Radeon - 5650.
But GPU-Z does not, it shows it as 5600/5700 series.

Please consider one or both of the following:
1) Discern between 56xx and 57xx ATI cards.
2) Even better, show exact model, such as 5650/5670/etc (same for 57xx models).

If CPU-Z can do it, so can GPU-Z...

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Same for my Desktop. Shows the card as 4800 series. CPU-Z shows the full model (4870).


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 28, 2011)

been asked a million times before, gpu-z shows what the drivers tell it

only way to get more precise on ati cards is a database and w1zz has better things to do then spend weeks making a list of every card configuration ever made, and making sure its properly detected on every one


----------



## Naki (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, thanks...
Strange that CPU-Z lists the whole model - Mobility (as opposed to Desktop) Radeon 5650... Maybe CPU-Z has such a database.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 28, 2011)

Cpu-z doesn't show the exact model of my card, only "HD 5900" same as Gpu-z shows.


----------



## Naki (Apr 28, 2011)

Well it does for me... I guess its database isn't complete then.
Also, showing HD 5900 is better than showing HD5600/5700.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's what I mean:


----------



## Naki (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I get what you mean, no need for a screenshot...
That is a dual-GPU card, right?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 28, 2011)

Naki said:


> Yeah, I get what you mean, no need for a screenshot...
> That is a dual-GPU card, right?



No problem, only pictures speak better than words 

Yes the 5970 is a dual gpu card.

I never checked what cpu-z used to report on my previous 8600GTS and 8800GT though. I might be checking how it reports the 8800M GTX and the ancient FX5500 later on...

Only considering the much vaster amount of data which GPU-Z reports, vis-a-vis CPU-Z, by that alone one can easliy determine which card model it is


----------



## Naki (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmm, but you need to have better knowledge of videocards to be able to use that vaster amount of data to recognize which model it is. It might be hard for novice/intermediate users...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 28, 2011)

Naki said:


> It might be hard for novice/intermediate users...



It shouldnt   Seriously tho, all one has to do is look at the # of shaders and/or type of memory used/interface.  Anyone that buys a gfx card or pc that is using GPU-Z or CPU-Z should have smarts to be able to figure out just by looking at the data what card theirs is.  My 4850 shows as ATI Radeon 4800 series and i know just by the DDR3 mem and amount of shaders its a 4850.  Even taking some of the info and wiki'ing or googling it would help to discern what model/card it would be


----------



## qubit (Apr 28, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> It shouldnt   Seriously tho, all one has to do is look at the # of shaders and/or type of memory used/interface.  Anyone that buys a gfx card or pc that is using GPU-Z or CPU-Z should have smarts to be able to figure out just by looking at the data what card theirs is.  My 4850 shows as ATI Radeon 4800 series and i know just by the DDR3 mem and amount of shaders its a 4850.  Even taking some of the info and wiki'ing or googling it would help to discern what model/card it would be



Or heck, you don't even need to know the specs fully. I often can't remember them exactly for my cards. However, I _do_ know what I've bought and if I get amnesia or something, I can look at the box or the little sticker on the card which tells me.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Naki (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I keep most of my video card boxes too, but some people don't keep all (any?) of them, if you upgrade often, the hardware paper/cardboard boxes tend to pile up and take a lot of room...


----------



## Naki (Apr 29, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> been asked a million times before, gpu-z shows what the drivers tell it
> 
> only way to get more precise on ati cards is a database and w1zz has better things to do then spend weeks making a list of every card configuration ever made, and making sure its properly detected on every one


I am sorry, but you are wrong. At least for the 4800 series. There is just 4830, 4850, 4870 and 4890 (if we don't count the dual-GPU cards). So, it is 4 models, hardly a big number and hard to create a database for...


----------



## digibucc (Apr 29, 2011)

Naki said:


> I am sorry, but you are wrong. At least for the 4800 series. There is just 4830, 4850, 4870 and 4890 (if we don't count the dual-GPU cards). So, it is 4 models, hardly a big number and hard to create a database for...



you can edit your first post instead of double posting 

wouldn't you need an entry for every make and model, not just the 4 
amd models?  idk exactly how it works, but i know some companies 
modify the cards, would that change anything?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 29, 2011)

Naki said:


> I am sorry, but you are wrong. At least for the 4800 series. There is just 4830, 4850, 4870 and 4890 (if we don't count the dual-GPU cards). So, it is 4 models, hardly a big number and hard to create a database for...



he/she is not wrong. there is a bit more to it.





digibucc said:


> you can edit your first post instead of double posting
> 
> wouldn't you need an entry for every make and model, not just the 4
> amd models?  idk exactly how it works, but i know some companies
> modify the cards, would that change anything?



this.


----------



## Naki (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm, I don't think the companies can modify much... Yes, the speed of GPU and shaders and RAM maybe, amount of videoRAM, but not much else, no?
I really don't think that GPU-Z uses the speed of GPU to identify the GPU model, no?? So, speed (MHZ) should be irrelevant. And, if the speed is the only thing different, that means it is really just four 48xx models... 
(If we skip the regional ones - 4860??).


----------



## D007 (Apr 29, 2011)

Naki said:


> Well it does for me... I guess its database isn't complete then.
> Also, showing HD 5900 is better than showing HD5600/5700.



Screenshot please..


----------



## Naki (Apr 29, 2011)

Shot from laptop & Desktop.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2011)

gpu-z uses the device id to identify the gpu name/transistors and related things that can not be read out of the hardware

the "name" field is filled with whatever is the device name in Windows

same discussion here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130692


----------



## Naki (Apr 29, 2011)

OK, what does CPU-Z use? Or does CPU-Z use some special magic code, that GPU-Z can not?
If it is a GPU database issue, ok then...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2011)

cpu-z most certainly uses a database, which is probably just a handful of entries and misses out on many other cards


----------



## Naki (Apr 29, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> gpu-z uses the device id to identify the gpu name/transistors and related things that can not be read out of the hardware
> 
> the "name" field is filled with whatever is the device name in Windows
> 
> same discussion here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130692



Um, this is not the same!
That discussion is about Radeon 4800 Series.
I can swallow the 4800 Series issue, but the 5600/5700 is a bit too general, don't you think? Would be nice to have at least 5600 OR 5700, but not 5600/5700 lumped together.

It is very close to just saying Radeon 5000 Series, and we don't want that, do we?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 29, 2011)

Naki said:


> Um, this is not the same!
> That discussion is about Radeon 4800 Series.
> I can swallow the 4800 Series issue, but the 5600/5700 is a bit too general, don't you think? Would be nice to have at least 5600 OR 5700, but not 5600/5700 lumped together.
> 
> It is very close to just saying Radeon 5000 Series, and we don't want that, do we?



you have a problem, take it up with amd.

as w1z said, the name comes from what AMD drivers tell windows it is.  Amd combines 5600/5700 in drivers, advertisements, everything.  they are very similar lines.

amd 5600/5700


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2011)

Naki said:


> I can swallow the 4800 Series issue, but the 5600/5700 is a bit too general, don't you think?



i have no control over how amd calls their own products in their own driver. maybe you could create a support ticket so they change their policy


----------



## a_ump (Apr 29, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i have no control over how amd calls their own products in their own driver. maybe you could create a support ticket so they change their policy



lol yes! let one customer's voice be heard by a multi-billion dollar company  nice one

*@OP*
it may be an inconvenience but the majority of people that'll be using these tools probly know what they have already, or def have the knowledge to quickly find out w/e it is they need. It's not like you can't get into CCC to get the specifics on which card/make/model you have.


----------



## qubit (Apr 29, 2011)

Naki said:


> Shot from laptop & Desktop.



Look, w1z has explained how he gets the info for GPU-Z. He can't comment on how CPU-Z works, because he doesn't develop it.

CPU-Z & GPU-Z are written by different developers. Why not find out from the developer of CPU-Z how they get more specific info and then post back in here? If possible, that might help to improve GPU-Z and I know that w1z likes nothing better than good quality, constructive feedback.

That would be far more useful and constructive than just whining about it on here.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2011)

as i said in the other thread, i have no problems adding a better detection mechanism for card names, but the database with the device id<->name mapping needs to be maintained somehow. great ideas welcome


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 29, 2011)

*It's all about the drivers.*


----------



## Naki (Apr 29, 2011)

*_JP_*, what exact card model is the left card? The Series 5700 tag is indeed better than Series 5600/5700. Then again, mine is the Mobility one, your seems the Desktop one?
EDIT: Hmm, seems it is the *5770* (from your specs).

You're on WinXP. Maybe the WinXP driver is different from the Vista/Win7 drivers?
Also, your driver is old.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 29, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> as i said in the other thread, i have no problems adding a better detection mechanism for card names, but the database with the device id<->name mapping needs to be maintained somehow. great ideas welcome



Could you pull the device ID from the card? I understand that it currently pulls from the driver but as far as iv seen the device ID's are different and should be enough to differentiate. Can you also pull the device ID's from windows? I know you can get them in the hardware properties tab. would something like that work?


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Naki said:


> You're on WinXP. Maybe the WinXP driver is different from the Vista/Win7 drivers?


It is different. But the naming scheme may be the same for all OS.


Naki said:


> Also, your driver is old.


Works fine. No need to update.


----------



## Naki (Apr 30, 2011)

*_JP_*, the right screenshot seems to be from a very old GPU-Z version.
Can you make a more recent version shot?


----------



## wolf (Apr 30, 2011)

Naki, show me the GPU-Z shot of your Mobility card and I will tell you which model it is.

the reason is Mobility 5600/5700 is that both series use the exact same core (Redwood I believe), just with different core and memory speeds, memory amounts, and GDDR3/DDR3 or GDDR5.

I was very into this myself as most of last year I was using a laptop with a Mobility 5650.


----------



## Naki (Apr 30, 2011)

wolf said:


> Naki, show me the GPU-Z shot of your Mobility card and I will tell you which model it is.
> 
> the reason is Mobility 5600/5700 is that both series use the exact same core (Redwood I believe), just with different core and memory speeds, memory amounts, and GDDR3/DDR3 or GDDR5.
> 
> I was very into this myself as most of last year I was using a laptop with a Mobility 5650.


See page 1 of this thread, I have a posting with two picture attachments.


----------



## wolf (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm 99% sure that is also a Mobility 5650, albeit it uses GDDR3 where mine used DDR3, but mine was from HP and yours is Acer and that choice is up to them I believe.

mine was stock clocked exactly the same as yours @ 550/800.

a 5730 is clocked at 650mhz core, and a 5750 and 5770 both use GDDR5 (which helps a lot, these chips are memory bandwidth starved and benefit a lot from memory overclocking)

http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5650.23697.0.html

you should OC it with MSI Afterburner dude, I had mine stable at 700 core 950 mem and it added a good 20% performance to my gaming, very noticeable at the native res of 1366x768


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 30, 2011)

Naki said:


> _JP_, the right screenshot seems to be from a very old GPU-Z version.


That version is fine. It's the last one that doesn't show the card's clocks all messed up.


----------



## Naki (Apr 30, 2011)

If the latest version works worse, you should probably report it, might be a bug.


----------



## ONH (May 7, 2011)

I think, AMD changed the Driver naming because some HW vendors used Chip with the pci id for different Products, ie. chips sold for a Mobility HD4570 cards they used for Mobility HD4530. 

And the cards with this chip have at least 3 Different names what is ab bit od. mobility HD45X0/HD51X0/HD54Xv, so cards with the same chip have 3 different names for marketing purpose.

@W1zzard

How about using www.pcidatabase.com for detecting card Name? Mine shows Mobility HD4570, as the HP device description shows Mobility HD4530, well the chip is indeed marketed for an mobility HD4570 as far as I understand AMD. So it should display the right thing if the device subvendor doesn't mess up the chip's.

EDIT: As I say by checking the PCI ID in this thread it gives for the Mobility Radeon HD5650 the Chip description "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6550M" so it is not right for every PCI ID for chip with different marketing names.





So reading the string of the driver seems a bit silly to me.


----------

